# Sardinia Ferries



## Chuffdaddy (Mar 5, 2016)

We are planning a family trip to Italy in August including a week in Sardinia.
We are looking at crossing to Sardinia from Livorno/Civitivechia and then return crossing to Naples to visit Pompeii before heading back up to Rome and home.

Has anyone made this trip and has recommendations or useful links for:

Ferry Crossings from mainland Italy

Campsites on Sardinia that are family friendly (pref close to beach)


----------

